# sponsored cycle for dogs trust.



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

hello everyone

i will be doing a 20mile sponsored cycle for dogs trust.

and would be vvvvveeeeerrrrrrryyyyyyy grateful if you would donate even a little.

anyway my full story is on my website! 

connor lynch is fundraising for Dogs Trust - JustGiving

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:thanx sooo much :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

nice one connor like i said on the other forum i will donate once i get paid : victory:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

bump bump bump

come on need some money so far the cash is £000.00


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

no money sorry, have fun tho!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

thanx


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

connor 1213 said:


> hello everyone
> 
> i will be doing a 20mile sponsored cycle for dogs trust.


When are you doing the bike ride?

Take some picture when you do.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanx sooooooo much for donating £3 ferret1959!

Erm...not to sure as weather-health-ect bug will get a date soon


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

YouTube - Keanu Dogs Trust Longest Resident (Shoreham) Dec 09 Karen Wild

Come on everyone, think of Keanu :2thumb:


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

I know I can't afford much but come on folks.
You are all meant to be animal lovers but can't donate a few quid to a good cause.

Even a quid each would help out.: victory:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ferret1959 said:


> I know I can't afford much but come on folks.
> You are all meant to be animal lovers but can't donate a few quid to a good cause.
> 
> Even a quid each would help out.: victory:


thanx dave


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

connor 1213 said:


> thanx dave


No worries mate.
I just can't understand why there hasn't been more donated.:gasp:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ferret1959 said:


> No worries mate.
> I just can't understand why there hasn't been more donated.:gasp:


exactly but someone donated £2 today off rfuk


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

I thought i would give you a hand...good luck.:2thumb: and the rest of you..next time some chav scum make you think that all teens are arses..then remember this kid!..i think it makes a nice change..so divvy up you tightwads!..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Ferret1959 said:


> No worries mate.
> I just can't understand why there hasn't been more donated.:gasp:


 
because it's in General Herp Chat.
It's a bike ride for dogs, so in the wrong place to start with; but this isn't the most active forum.
It should be in Off Topic because 
A - it's off topic
B - there's more chance of it being seen and people donating.


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

Meko said:


> because it's in General Herp Chat.
> It's a bike ride for dogs, so in the wrong place to start with; but this isn't the most active forum.
> It should be in Off Topic because
> A - it's off topic
> B - there's more chance of it being seen and people donating.


 
:lol2: you read it though!!..so that will be another £1 in the pot?

:whistling2::mf_dribble:

actually...good point...which gives me an idea.....


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i read it because it's late and i've read everything else and still got lager left


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

nick gilchrist said:


> I thought i would give you a hand...good luck.:2thumb: and the rest of you..next time some chav scum make you think that all teens are arses..then remember this kid!..i think it makes a nice change..so divvy up you tightwads!..



thanx:flrt:


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

nick gilchrist said:


> I thought i would give you a hand...good luck.:2thumb: and the rest of you..next time some chav scum make you think that all teens are arses..then remember this kid!..i think it makes a nice change..so divvy up you tightwads!..


Alright, alright.....I've donated......now will you stop nagging??? Sheesh.....

PS I work at a University, so I know that not _all_ teens are arses......however, I'd rather not estimate the percentage that do fall into that category :roll:

In all seriousness though, good luck Connor!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

olivine said:


> Alright, alright.....I've donated......now will you stop nagging??? Sheesh.....
> 
> PS I work at a University, so I know that not _all_ teens are arses......however, I'd rather not estimate the percentage that do fall into that category :roll:
> 
> In all seriousness though, good luck Connor!



thanx soooooooooooo much


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Woop woop £40


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

thanx emma18x


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Bumpo.....


----------

